# Very Nice Dial Caliper



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the same unit, but not enough use yet to really comment +/-

It will be handy as I currently use a standard 0.001" resolution 6" caliper constantly for my work doing setups, etc.

You are 100% on the no-batteries!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

got one too,easy to use,i prefer it over my digital since everytime i wanna use it the battery ids dead.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Never tried one so I cannot comment on it's use, however, to solve *pottzy*'s dilema,


> .... everytime i wanna use it the battery ids dead.
> - pottz


I've memorised the battery size, so I'll never have to measure it again!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The dead battery is directly related to the auto shut off, if yours has one and no off switch take the battery out after each use as you put it away, or you can also do it just before you use it again as it will be dead and you will need to change it anyway!

I would go for the analogue one too but cannot see well enough to use it


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The dead battery is directly related to the auto shut off, if yours has one and no off switch take the battery out after each use as you put it away, or you can also do it just before you use it again as it will be dead and you will need to change it anyway!
> 
> I would go for the analogue one too but cannot see well enough to use it
> 
> - robscastle


too much work rc,i live by battery and die by it also-lol.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Liked the review so much I went and bought one as a Father's day gift to self. Been playing with it and really like the simplicity and general quality for what seems a fair price. Now all I have to do is not drop it….

Thanks for the review Bob!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I have the same caliper, and have been using it for a couple years. It's great. I really like how it's in fractions, it means a little more to me as a carpenter than a 100ths measurement. Also, I'm kind of visual, and when you've got a nice little arrow that points close to the 11/16 mark, that means more to me than some digital caliper reading 96/164 or some meaningless number that I don't reflexively know. 
Anyway, I use it almost as much as my pencil or tape measure, and it's one of my favorite tools. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Mitutoya dial and a budget brand digital and find myself reaching for the dial most every time.

At work we have a Mitutoya digitals and they are much better than my budget digital.

Personally, I think I'm all done with budget measuring tools. Buy quality once and feel the pain once kind of thing…..but then again I'm an engineer and kind of a measuring tool snob.

iGaging seems to have found a sweet spot between the budget junk and the expensive top of the line stuff.


----------

